# LOWRIDERFEST SAN DIEGO - JULY 29TH



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

NEXT SHOW COMING UP


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW......WE HAD A GREAT TIME @ DA ANAHEIM SHOW......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

IEGM said:


> NEXT SHOW COMING UP


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Will there be trophies there this time?


----------



## IEGM (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, but we advise to Pre-Register - this allows everyone to know what vehicles are coming and prepare, also it is discounted


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

IEGM said:


> Yes, but we advise to Pre-Register - this allows everyone to know what vehicles are coming and prepare, also it is discounted



*Ummm  If your throwing an event like this, shouldn't you have the awards already set up and not waiting on pre-reg's???? :dunno:*


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

we will be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC so cal will be there .......We had a great time in Anaheim


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS EVENT ENDORSED BY THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

EL KOLORADO said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW......WE HAD A GREAT TIME @ DA ANAHEIM SHOW......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 LETS DO THIS HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  uffin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is da hop really gona pay out;;;and can we get judgeing for all classes so it can b fair for everyone ;;;please bird;;big AL SAID IT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ cant wait!!!uffin:latins finest c.c./b.c.will b there!!!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

After this SD Show......save the Date and come on down to the Pharaohs 20th Annual Car show....MC Magic and Rocky Padilla will be performing.....plus meet and greet with the ladies of RED ROSE MAFIA!!!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC WELL B THERE


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Krillin (May 17, 2012)

:rofl: people still don't get it huh? Its advertised "lowriderfest" but its a half n half mix of a show. TERRIBLE idea. One half racers, the other lowriders. :twak:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

IEGM said:


> NEXT SHOW COMING UP


 ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOW OF THE YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for motorcycles, i want to put my bike and my impala in the show


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will be there!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

uffin: uffin:uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

IEGM said:


> NEXT SHOW COMING UP


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_HAD A GOOD TIME AT THA ONE IN O*C NOW CANT WAIT TO HIT THA ONE IN S.D_ T.T.T


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _HAD A GOOD TIME AT THA ONE IN O*C NOW CANT WAIT TO HIT THA ONE IN S.D_ T.T.T


 A FEW MORE WEEKS !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

IEGM said:


> NEXT SHOW COMING UP


 ABOUT 3 MORE WEEKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE'RE MORE THAN READY HOMIES !!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT DEIGO BRING TO DA HOP;;;;;GONA B A AFTER HOP RIGHT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope they have enough trophies not like what they did to the homies in OC last time.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Krillin said:


> :rofl: people still don't get it huh? Its advertised "lowriderfest" but its a half n half mix of a show. TERRIBLE idea. One half racers, the other lowriders. :twak:


WELL DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

on deck hydros will be there


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

parts and good prices on deck hydros 1 323 864 5050


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> WELL DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :roflmao: :facepalm: :guns:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> _HAD A GOOD TIME AT THA ONE IN O*C NOW CANT WAIT TO HIT THA ONE IN S.D_ T.T.T


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT............


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ON DECK HYDROS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

any cash prizes for bikes


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;714;;;;;


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sd619promo (Jul 21, 2012)

BEER GARDEN GOIN DOWN!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

ON DECK HYDROS WILL BE THERE PLACE ORDERS 1 323 864 5050 WAS KOOLAID NOW ON DECK


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*bump

*


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

L,A SAY THEY CUMMING FOR YA DEIGO;:h5:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Always great time! We will be in San Diego again this year!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

what is the price to enter a car?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

83bluemagic said:


> _*STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB LEAVING TOMORROW SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!
> Valle de Coachella TTT*_


----------



## *Mz_Sexia* (Jul 19, 2005)

_* See whoever is making it out there tomorrow!! I'll be in the official Extreme Autofest model lounge with pics, calendars, and magazines for sale :]*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Mz_Sexia* said:


> View attachment 517849
> _* See whoever is making it out there tomorrow!! I'll be in the official Extreme Autofest model lounge with pics, calendars, and magazines for sale :]*_[/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Drove these 4 from Pomona to San Diego!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE CC


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Drove these 4 from Pomona to San Diego!


uffin:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

Dam i'm going to miss this show by 6 days! I'll have to wait and see the pictures when the members post them, be safe out there.


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

United Dreams C.C. Yuma will be in attendance...


----------



## classic68_fastback (Dec 22, 2009)

Latino classics will be there in route right now reppin for the valle coachella


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OK. LET'S SEE THE PICS. :nicoderm:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Just got home. Great show! lots of fine hynas. Post some pics later on.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> United Dreams C.C. Yuma will be in attendance...


where the pics at carnal


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

pics??????


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

impalaguy1964 said:


> pics??????


 On the website http://xmanshow.com/


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone got pics or videos of the hops


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Elite64 said:


> ELITE CC


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Just got home. Great show! lots of fine hynas. Post some pics later on.




sd10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6265 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6264 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6263 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6262 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6261 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sd12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


sd11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

sd1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics carnal. You putting it down as usual 



OMAR TRECE said:


> sd1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pics carnal. You putting it down as usual


GRACIAS PROFE WE HAD A BLAST!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> sd6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6111 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6109 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6107 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6103 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6102 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6101 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6099 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6098 của jess000, trên Flickr

TTT


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

on the 15 headed to Diego


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

missed the show nice rides & pics. OMAR right on!:thumbsup: latins finest c,c,


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> on the 15 headed to Diego


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6096 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6093 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6091 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6089 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6084 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6082 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6081 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6080 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6079 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6077 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6076 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6072 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Omar! Sorry did not mean to cut in between your pics.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> missed the show nice rides & pics. OMAR right on!:thumbsup: latins finest c,c,


THANK'S BROTHER


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations! to ELITE C.C who had 5 cars that placed first in their categories and BEST OF SHOW for "EL REY"


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Thanks for the pics Omar! Sorry did not mean to cut in between your pics.


NO PROBLEM AT ALL I HAVE TONS MORE LOVE YOUR RIDE BRO!


IMG_6153 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6150 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6154 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> NO PROBLEM AT ALL I HAVE TONS MORE LOVE YOUR RIDE BRO!
> 
> 
> IMG_6153 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...


 Thanks Omar


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6285 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6288 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6292 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6295 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6295 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6297 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6302 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6306 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6309 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6315 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6317 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6325 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6327 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6329 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_6334 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## waytoolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice pix, keep em coming, I missed out big time!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

bump for a great show...


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## PeterViejitosVc (May 14, 2012)

<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br><br><br><br><br><br>


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*GOT CHROME?

*Need those old bumpers or grills rechromed? How about that stainless steel trim repolished? Bring me your parts and I'll get them chromed or polished for a low price!!! Average turn around time is about 4 weeks. Quicker turn-around available for additional fee.

MOST Dinged, dented, pinched and smashed fender trims, rocker panels & bumpers can be repaired!!! Don't buy new ones I can fix them!!!

Most bumpers can be done for around $250, even with minor repairs (peeling, dents, pinches, bends, etc...). TRIPLE CHROME AVAILABLE!

*FREE ESTIMATES* - Send me a picture or bring them to me. I have samples for you to see. 
*PAYPAL READY* - Only HALF $ needed up front!
*1 YEAR WARRANTY* - Except exhaust equipment, high temp, and select suspension parts
SHIPPING AVAILABLE - Send me your parts and I'll ship back to you!!!

PM, TEXT or EMAIL Carlos
619-251-9089 [email protected]

Minor metal fabrication, bumper shaving, sandblasting & welding also available


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice!


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

*www.MadHopperEnt.com*

www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

chicken hawk said:


> www.MadHopperEnt.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

*www.MadHopperEnt.com*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)

*hop competition*








www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

fucked up show toke my 57 rag no trophy only had 40 for lowriders fuck that thats why el rey did not even get money just sorry as trophy fuck them


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

torres1959 said:


> fucked up show toke my 57 rag no trophy only had 40 for lowriders fuck that thats why el rey did not even get money just sorry as trophy fuck them


Just because you have a 57 rag doesnt mean you automatically get a trophy. It competes with 50-59? Maybe you should bring the 59 rag?? It might win!! There was a couple 57 Rags there! Post a picture of it so we can see it!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

GREAT SHOW AND GREAT PICS MADHOPPER AND I LOVE THE PICS HOMIE!!
MUCH LUV AND RESPECT!







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Bird said:


> Just because you have a 57 rag doesnt mean you automatically get a trophy. It competes with 50-59? Maybe you should bring the 59 rag?? It might win!! There was a couple 57 Rags there! Post a picture of it so we can see it!!


True dat


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------

